# Marineland LED Aquarium Kits



## Scuff (Aug 10, 2010)

Available in 10/20H/29/37/55 gallon sizes.

I simply cannot recommend these kits enough. For the price you pay, you get a glass aquarium with a lifetime guarantee (on 20g and larger aquariums only), an LED hood with multiple-function switch and convenient hinges, an oversized Penguin Bio-Wheel filter, an appropriately-sized heater, a net, and a thermometer. Considering that the LED hood alone is oftentimes half the price of the kit itself, you can see how it's a very cost-effective combo pack.

The LED lighting provides a bright, crisp white light that definitely brings colors out in fish, and also gives a nice shimmer effect in the aquarium. LED lighting not only runs at cool temperatures, it also has a very, very long lifespan (with a few hours of use every day, you can expect the LEDs in this kit to last 10 years or more; by the time they burn out, we'll probably be using plasma lighting!). Combine that with the very low energy usage and the lack of mercury in their construction (better for the environment, and who doesn't like that?), and you can readily see the benefit of this lighting technology.

The filter, being a Penguin Bio-Wheel, is of course a top-notch and quality filter, and is oversized for the aquariums they're matched up with. The addition of the Bio-Wheel increases the capacity of your tank, and allows for a more stable environment by preventing your bacterial population from being diminished to dangerous levels due to large water changes or usage of medications. I have one on another 10g aquarium, and it not only keeps the water crystal clear, it provides a generous amount of water flow to help keep things circulated in my aquarium.

The heater, being a Marineland product, is also high quality and reliable. I've been using their heaters in my aquariums for many years now, and I've never had any issues with them (besides occasionally forgetting to plug them back in!).

I can definitely recommend this product to any aquarist looking for an almost all-inclusive package to begin with. The only things you will need to start is 10 pounds of gravel, a bottle of water conditioner and a container of aquarium salt, and whatever decorations you wish to use.

Two thumbs WAY up!*w3


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## ltshears (Feb 9, 2011)

i recently purchased this aquarium. the 55 gallon and i only paid $174 for it on sale at petsmart.. although i didn't like the heater it came with and bought a different one, so i ended up spending a little more.. but other then that i really like it. no fish in it yet as i just got it up 2 days ago.. My bio wheel filter is very noisy though, and i have contacted marineland about that to find out what i need to do to make it stop making that vibrating noise.. but other then that, i love the whole setup.


----------



## ben_ander13 (Feb 19, 2011)

I also just purchased the 55 gallon LED kit from PetSmart. I actually got it for $80. The heaters were recalled in some of the kits so they were taken out and the kits marked at half off. I also work there so I got my employee discount on it and first dibs.

I have been using marineland products for years now and I love them. Still new to the LED's, but I'm sure they'll be great too.


----------



## ltshears (Feb 9, 2011)

did they recall the stealth pro heaters? that is why i didn't want to use it. too many issues with those heaters..


----------



## ben_ander13 (Feb 19, 2011)

Yep, the stealth pros were shorting out too often.


----------



## Ronin (Feb 24, 2011)

Anyone own this as a 10 gal version? I'm thinking of getting it for my son for his first tank, and I want something simple for him to learn with (he's 4). It's $65 at Petsmart and seems to be a good price since since it comes with everything we need to start out. 

Thanks! :fish-in-bowl:


----------



## ben_ander13 (Feb 19, 2011)

The 10 gallon kit is really nice. It's a bit spendy at $65 though. Being that it is gonna be his first tank, you might want to go for a cheaper 10 gallon kit. You guys could try it out to make sure you both like the hobby. If it is something you like, it is really easy to upgrade the individual parts or even go for a larger kit.


----------



## ltshears (Feb 9, 2011)

i got a 10 gallon kit at walmart for $29.99 a few weeks ago.. came with everything except a heater...


----------



## roarsirroar (Aug 12, 2011)

are the leds okay with plants?


----------



## ltshears (Feb 9, 2011)

janely said:


> Really? I am very approved that it's indeed useful to the aquarium,but i think your kits may be a bit out of date.NOW ,there are a kind of new style can improvement the problem:make the your bio wheel filter produce the much less noise.Do u know about it?*w2


My filter is fine now.. i just had to fiddle with it a bit to get it to quiet down..


----------



## ltshears (Feb 9, 2011)

janely said:


> Maybe u can try to use the viyate of the LED'S ,because the old ones‘ heat dissipation is a serious problem.


I am using the Aqueon heater.. not had any issues with it yet in fact i have Aqueons in all of my tanks....


----------



## ltshears (Feb 9, 2011)

roarsirroar said:


> are the leds okay with plants?


I was told that the LED lights with this kit will not support live plants..


----------



## roarsirroar (Aug 12, 2011)

noooo don't tell me that! i bought this kit last month and i can't return it today cause i'm leaving for vacation and i can't return it and purchase a different one when i come back cause the petsmart sale will end!
are there any low light plants that will work?


----------



## Marci99205 (Dec 13, 2011)

I just bought this aquarium 29g. for a planted tank... UCH now I have to figure out different lighting...


----------

